# "gpart show /some/image" instead of "gpart show $(mdconfig /some/image)"



## Deever (May 18, 2018)

Hi folks!

Is there a way to show the partitions in a image file, possibly with a geom tool? Of course I can use mdconfig but that's a bit clumsy for that purpose...
The first form btw would complain:
`gpart: No such geom: /some/image.`

Best wishes,
/dev


----------



## vince66 (May 18, 2018)

Have you tryed fsstat (it works a little bit gstat(8): The gstat utility can be used to monitor I/O transactions of geom(4) devices.)

But fsstat works on the image file of a drive.

You can find it at:
/sysutils/sleuthkit/

I hope this help.


----------

